# Ron Meekins



## jks9199

Saya Ron Meekins passed away on 12/21/08.  Saya Meekins was the acknowledged Kukri systems Master of the American Bando Association.  Affectionately known as the "Kukri Monster", Saya Meekins was beyond generous in giving of his time and expertise to share the knowledge he'd been given of the Bando weapon systems.  

Rest In Peace, brother!


----------



## IcemanSK

My deepest sympathy on your loss.:asian:


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

.


----------



## terryl965

:asian:


----------



## MJS

.


----------



## morph4me

:asian:


----------



## seasoned

.:asian:


----------



## stickarts

.


----------



## shesulsa

.


----------



## 14 Kempo

.


----------



## Guro Harold

.


----------



## Cryozombie

.


----------



## Hand Sword

:asian:


----------



## Jimi

.


----------



## exile

:asian:


----------

